# Tivo Desktop won't transfer The Avengers



## scole250 (Nov 8, 2005)

Ripped The Avengers movie using the latest version of DVDFab to mpeg2 format. Whole movie is there but Tivo Desktop will only transfer 1 minute. Help?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

One possibility is there are timestamp issues, if you have VideoReDo, run QuickStream Fix.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Other possiblility is that you have the DC universe version of Desktop.


----------



## scole250 (Nov 8, 2005)

What's a good alternative to Tivo Desktop? All I use it for is to stream ripped DVD movies to my Tivos. I can handle techie stuff if I need to, but I'm getting old and lazy and want easy setup too.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Its either Tivo Desktop or PyTivo.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

scole250 said:


> What's a good alternative to Tivo Desktop? All I use it for is to stream ripped DVD movies to my Tivos. I can handle techie stuff if I need to, but I'm getting old and lazy and want easy setup too.


 It doesn't matter what you use to transfer back to TiVo. Until you fix the timestamp issues using VideoRedo QSFix or use ProjectX remux it's going to be a problem.


----------



## scole250 (Nov 8, 2005)

ThAbtO said:


> One possibility is there are timestamp issues, if you have VideoReDo, run QuickStream Fix.


That worked, thanks. What causes the timestamp problem and what product can I use to rip DVDs that won't have the issue?


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

ThAbtO said:


> Its either Tivo Desktop or PyTivo.


'Not even close.

For TTG services ( TiVo => PC ):
kmttg
Galleon
Web browser (FireFox, IceWeasel, Internet Explorer, Chrome, etc.)
pyTivo
tserver
MFS_FTP

For GoBack services ( PC => TiVo )
kmttg
Galleon
pyTivo
vidmgr (requires pyTivo & HME for Python )
Streambaby
MFS_FTP

I believe some NAS systems have built-in TiVo compatible servers.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

scole250 said:


> That worked, thanks. What causes the timestamp problem and what product can I use to rip DVDs that won't have the issue?


Well, I don't rip to .mpg. Instead, I rip the content to a raw DVD format and use the pyTivo DVD Plug-in. I've never had timestamp issues.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

scole250 said:


> That worked, thanks. What causes the timestamp problem and what product can I use to rip DVDs that won't have the issue?


I use QSFix on DVDs and Tivo Downloads all the time, whether there are problems or not.
I use DVD Decrypter, not only is it free, but it extracts episodes of a series as a single file, or it can extract the whole DVD as well. But, any programs works, just hard to avoid the problem.

If you can load the video into VideoReDo and it shows the full time length, there may not be an issue.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

lrhorer said:


> 'Not even close.


Eh, pretty close.



> For TTG services ( TiVo => PC ):
> kmttg
> Galleon
> Web browser (FireFox, IceWeasel, Internet Explorer, Chrome, etc.)
> ...


tserver and MFS_FTP use their own methods, not TTG, and require hacked TiVos. Galleon is no longer developed AFAIK.



> For GoBack services ( PC => TiVo )
> kmttg
> Galleon
> pyTivo
> ...


I would reserve the term "GoBack" (although it's not my favorite) for HMO video servers; of those listed, only pyTivo and Galleon do that. kmttg and vidmgr do "pushes", but only through pyTivo. Streambaby I think can push on its own, or stream of course.



> I believe some NAS systems have built-in TiVo compatible servers.


This is true.


----------



## scole250 (Nov 8, 2005)

Does Streambaby work just like streaming between Tivo Premieres, just PC to Tivo Premiere? If so, that seems like the server option I want.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

wmcbrine said:


> tserver and MFS_FTP use their own methods, not TTG, and require hacked TiVos.


True enough, but their functionality is the same, albeit much faster. For those with Series 1, 2, or 3 TiVos, they are viable options.



wmcbrine said:


> Galleon is no longer developed AFAIK.


Sadly true, but it is still nonetheless functional, and its TTG function remains the one and only TTG application that can be controlled directly from any TiVo in the house. One can turn on the TV attached to TiVo #1 and select shows to transfer from TiVo #2 or TiVo #3 (or of course TiVo #1) back to the Galleon server. It also has quite a lot of other functionality tied to plug-ins, although over time some of those features have become inoperative or obsolete.

I no longer use Galleon myself for TTG or Go Back, using instead KMTTG and pyTivo / vidmgr, respectively, but despite its age and lack of development, it continues to be a viable option for some people's needs.



wmcbrine said:


> I would reserve the term "GoBack" (although it's not my favorite) for HMO video servers


Well, OK, from a developers' perspective or that of a support person (or a pedant) the distinction is reasonable, but form that of an end user I would say not for the most part. The end user often does not care what the underlying mechanism might be. They only care about the results. I will allow, however, that there is a difference in terms of the UI between HMO apps and HME apps.



wmcbrine said:


> of those listed, only pyTivo and Galleon do that. kmttg and vidmgr do "pushes", but only through pyTivo. Streambaby I think can push on its own, or stream of course.


Yes, and unless a new version has features of which I am unaware, TiVo Desktop can't push. Neither can Galleon.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

scole250 said:


> Does Streambaby work just like streaming between Tivo Premieres, just PC to Tivo Premiere? If so, that seems like the server option I want.


It is similar, but there are caveats. The main one is there is a an annoying limit to the size of the stream. After 1.1G the stream will pause, and the user will have to re-start it. (This may have been fixed.) It also lacks many of the features of pyTivo and of Galleon. That doesn't mean it cannot be for you. Many people do use Streambaby, but I suspect a large percentage of their streamed content is rather small in size: DVD rips and the like. I don't know how perforemance is with .mpg files under Streambaby.

If you ask me, nothing compares with vidmgr:



















Note those screen shots are from the *TiVo*, not the PC. The same is true for Streambaby, although Streambaby's output is immediate. With vidmgr, one queues the transfers from the app and then plays them from the NPL.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

lrhorer said:


> Yes, and unless a new version has features of which I am unaware, TiVo Desktop can't push.


Actually pyTivo's push was developed by emulating TD, where it's implemented as auto-transfer folders (only).


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

wmcbrine said:


> Actually pyTivo's push was developed by emulating TD, where it's implemented as auto-transfer folders (only).


I thought auto-transfer was copy it to the computer as soon as the TiVo finishes recording it, sort of a season pass for the computer.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

unitron said:


> I thought auto-transfer was copy it to the computer as soon as the TiVo finishes recording it, sort of a season pass for the computer.


You can also set it up to push a folder back to the TiVo. Options include Keep At Most settings and Include subfolders.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

ggieseke said:


> You can also set it up to push a folder back to the TiVo. Options include Keep At Most settings and Include subfolders.


Are we still talking about Desktop?

I don't see anywhere to enable any of that.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

unitron said:


> Are we still talking about Desktop?
> 
> I don't see anywhere to enable any of that.


Yes, although it may require the Plus upgrade. Click the Share Music, Photos & Videos button and go to the Video tab. Click the Add Video button and chose the folder that you want to push.

For some bizarre reason they broke its ability to push .TiVo files in 2.8.x (you can add them but nothing happens), but straight MPG files work fine.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I didn't think .TiVo files had ever been pushable in TD. (The TiVo won't accept them directly in a push; they have to be decrypted. In pyTivo, we pass them through tivodecode when pushing.)


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

I know that 2.8 broke pushes of MPEG files in general and 2.8.1 fixed it. Maybe I just assumed that .TiVo files would be supported.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

wmcbrine said:


> Actually pyTivo's push was developed by emulating TD, where it's implemented as auto-transfer folders (only).


TDT, or TDT Plus? I don't see it in TDT (never have) and TiVo.com does not mention it as an option in TDT, but does mention it concerning TDT Plus (or at least it talks about transferring "Web Videos").


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Web videos is different, although it depends on push. We have that in pyTivo too, although it's not well-maintained.

I don't know if auto-folders are a Plus feature in TD, nor do I care.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

wmcbrine said:


> Web videos is different


In what way? In the blurb on tivo.com, they are talking about transferring h.264/MP4 videos that were previously downloaded from the web. The "Web Videos" reference seems to be PR speak.



wmcbrine said:


> although it depends on push. We have that in pyTivo too, although it's not well-maintained.


You mean a stream from a web URL, or a push from the pyTivo server? The blurb on tivo.com seems to be talking about a push from the server. I don't really know for sure, because I don't have TDT+.



wmcbrine said:


> I don't know if auto-folders are a Plus feature in TD, nor do I care.


Well, me, either, except in the academic sense. If I tell someone pyTivo has a feature TDT does not have, I want it to be the truth, whether good, bad, or indifferent.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

lrhorer said:


> The "Web Videos" reference seems to be PR speak.


No. "Web videos" is a form of TiVoCast where the videos are transcoded on the PC side before being sent to the TiVo. Push is a part of this system, but only part. You can see these on the TiVo's menus under VOD > Podcasts -- scroll down until you see the ones with "PC" icons on the right. Those are what we're talking about.

The list is not well-maintained by TiVo, and the feature isn't that useful except for Series 2, since Series 3 and 4 can directly handle the most common podcast formats.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

wmcbrine said:


> No. "Web videos" is a form of TiVoCast where the videos are transcoded on the PC side before being sent to the TiVo. Push is a part of this system, but only part. You can see these on the TiVo's menus under VOD > Podcasts -- scroll down until you see the ones with "PC" icons on the right. Those are what we're talking about.


No doubt it was what you were talking about, but it was not what I was talking about. I was talking about features missing from TDT. The ability to push videos, including h.264/MP4 videos, is to the best of my knowledge missing from TDT. If I read the blurb on tivo.com correctly, it is included in TDT+, and to the best of my ability to tell, it seems to me it was that to which you were alluding when you mentioned the push feature in pyTivo was derived from TDT. If not, please elucidate. Furthermore, on the tivo.com website, they refer to files other than .mpg as being "Web Videos", meaning they are rather stupidly assuming the only place a user might obtain such a file is from a web download. Again, I don't have TDT+, so I cannot be certain.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

lrhorer said:


> No doubt it was what you were talking about, but it was not what I was talking about.


I am so damn tired of this kind of response from you. Putting you on ignore again.


----------

